# What aspect of 40K appeals to you?



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Just wondering what aspect of the hobby appeals to you the most.

Explain the reasoning for your answer.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Fluff mainly, for which Heresy and the Black Library have my unending love and support. 

But I`m an enthusiastic hobbyist and a decent gamer as well. :biggrin:


----------



## angelXD19 (Feb 11, 2010)

fluff.every time I get finished with a codex I usually get pumped to play that army. But when reading the books based on the army ( like the grey knight omnibus.) i really want to paint up some gk and go play someone


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Well, I'm going to have to say Fluff because I don't play that much and I love reading BL books.

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## Khazaddum (Apr 2, 2009)

To my mind a combination of all 3 seems like the best answer. The fluff drives the imagination to build/paint/convert and once I've converted then I really want to use that model in a game (If nothing else than just to show off my awesome converting skills :grin: )


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

i hardly get to play but i love painting them, love the fluff and will love converting them once i get some more tools and bigger balls


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

*clears throat*
The first three posts in this thread say fluff.
Yet only one person has voted for fluff :laugh:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I started off loving the game back in the days of Rogue Trader.

That forced me to at least attempt to paint and over a long time I got better but my bar kept moving too, until I could actually let my hands go most of the basic work and still produce a model that was not embarrassing. Now I find painting like meditation; once I get over the initial moment of getting myself in a painting frame I become mellower every time I finish a colour or wash.

My love of the fluff comes from Dan Abnett; I used to read the novels and sections in the rules and quite like them as science fiction, but Eisenhorn added a new lovel to the experience.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

the poll is set up wrong , you cant have a "what appeals the *most*" and then a "all three" answer because that answer by definition is not "most"


----------



## Arkeoptrix (Oct 8, 2010)

They ALL appeal to me, however what keeps me hooked has to be the fluff. I don't really play that much (Yeah I'm a total heretic) and though the painting is fun, I kind of suck at it. What keeps me hooked though is just the idea of the 40k Universe. Humanity slowly but surely losing it's struggle for survival against an infinitely hostile universe. The dingy, raw, dystopian feel of everything. The sheer scale of everything is really hard to fathom, the death, the weapons, the hive cities, the threats... 40k is the death metal of sci-fi; it's not a lanky scientist in a lab coat studying a microscope in a sterile laboratory, it's a bullet riddled body laying in a muddy trench on a planet no one remembers the importance of. It's a horrible place and time I'd never want to exist in but it's a great alternative to the happy go lucky, good guys always win, guilt-free fiction that's out there.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

angelXD19 said:


> fluff.every time I get finished with a codex I usually get pumped to play that army. But when reading the books based on the army ( like the grey knight omnibus.) i really want to paint up some gk and go play someone


^this is my opinion as well.


----------



## Hired Goon (Sep 16, 2009)

I love painting and converting.
Lately I've been getting into the fluff and bl fiction hardcore.


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

At the end of the day I've got to go with the fluff. Take away the fluff and GW is big trouble IMO. In fact, love of the 40k universe has been the one thing that has kept me from going dark side (PP). 

I'm reality if I ever did stop playing 40 tabletop, I would still love the 40k verse. I would still buy BL books, see their movies, and buy/play 40k video games. For one reason... That's right. The fluff.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

All 3 of them... I have no favorite, I spend most of my time on fluff, but when I get my hands on new and fresh minis, there is nothing that will stop me from a converting/painting spree, and when that is finished I will be playing with the minis all day long...


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

The game first, then fluff. I like the models for 40K, but suck at and hate painting.


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> I like the models for 40K, but suck at and hate painting.


Yup. I'm probably the only guy who wouldn't mind buying prepainted models.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Its defnately a combination of the three. The fluff gets me interested, then I like to take my time painting and making a model I want to paint and put together, and then its the game itself as having the models is kinda pointless if your not gonna use them.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Gone with the combo option.
I love the 40K Background and I have every HH book plus many others..stand out is Eisenhorn/Ravenor series though. The IA Books are also great reads and a collector's delight, plus lots of pretty pictures of Tanks:grin:

I play on average 4 games a week plus at least 2 Apoc games a month so that aspect of the hobby is huge..my group have lots of models that must be used, otherwise what's the point...collecting dust on a shelf is a waste of the money spent on them.

Which leads me to the 'collecting' side..this is my passion, especially IG. There are many branches to IG - Armoured/Mechanised/Air Cav-Navy/Infantry/Artillery, and I have 3 covered but still working on Air Cav and Infantry...I love building models.


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm kind of at a dead point with the game...

I'm sick of the power-gaming, lifeless, arrogant, cunts at my Gaming Store who I play with. It's a fucking chore to paint and model.
The fluff has gotten old; read all the Khorne fluff I can find; no other armies/chapters/story-lines interest me.

I'm trying to just avoid worrying about it at the moment, and wait for my interests to come back.

But I used to really enjoy reading all about Khorne and world eaters; and playing fun games where people would use experimental lists all the time, always played out of enjoyment, not for fucking ego-boosting.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

I am first and foremost an artist so painting and modeling are my favourites.
The game is fun all around, but best on epic scales and i dont get much chance to do that.
The only Fluff i have read is whats in the Codices. No BL, nothing.
Not particularily bothered by it despite being an avid reader and a writer (You'd think i'd at least be a little interested)

SGMAlice


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

ROT said:


> I'm kind of at a dead point with the game...
> 
> I'm sick of the power-gaming, lifeless, arrogant, cunts at my Gaming Store who I play with.


I don't know the players are your store so I can't say for sure, but I'm inclined to believe that people at your store just like to play to win and it pisses you off 'cause they're better than you.



> It's a fucking chore to paint and model.


No argument there.



> The fluff has gotten old; read all the Khorne fluff I can find; no other armies/chapters/story-lines interest me.


Khorne isn't a very deep entity. He and his followers are sorta one-dimensional. Kill, maim, burn.



> But I used to really enjoy reading all about Khorne and world eaters; and playing fun games where people would use experimental lists all the time, always played out of enjoyment, not for fucking ego-boosting.


Trying to win isn't ego-boosting.


----------



## ChugginDatHaterade (Nov 15, 2010)

Us tournament gamers are like dark eldar, the tears of lesser life forms give us strength.

When I set my army down, if its not a total tabling of my opponent I dont have any fun.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

ChugginDatHaterade said:


> Us tournament gamers are like dark eldar, the tears of lesser life forms give us strength.
> 
> When I set my army down, if its not a total tabling of my opponent I dont have any fun.


...Says the person whose name screams troll :laugh:


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I chose converting and painting but it is the converting bit i meant. I have a great time with that side of the hobby. Painting i find a chore and only do it so the units i build look decent on the tabletop or display. The thing is that the fluff drives the hobby for me. The 40K universe is an excellent alternative to the conventional norms of our usual lives. It was the fluff that got me back into the hobby.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

I'd say everything, but for the most part its the models themselves. Every single model is absolutely fantastic in its own way, though some more than others. I'm not crazy on fluff, but it is very important to keep the overall feel for the game, and keep it fresh. Therefore, I'll cast a vote on modelling/paiting.


----------



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

Its a combination of the three, my thought process was like: I love chess, this chess has guns and different factions, I can make these pieces any way I like.


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

Katie Drake said:


> I don't know the players are your store so I can't say for sure, but I'm inclined to believe that people at your store just like to play to win and it pisses you off 'cause they're better than you.


Well if I'm completely honest, I don't care what way you're inclined; I'm inclined to believe your inkling is derived from a bad opinion of me anyway.
But for the record; people using Power-builds vs random fun lists, then bragging about it, isn't me being a sore-loser.

But if you think it is; good. Infact, I'm glad you do.

High-Five.


----------



## ChugginDatHaterade (Nov 15, 2010)

You run world eaters. I could make the argument that I hate playing people who run 'random fun lists' because those lists are generally geared to do one thing. And they make the game boring. How does a game against world eaters go.
1-they reach combat intact, world eaters win
2-they dont reach combat intact, world eaters lose.

Remember, there are only good armies and bad armies. Cheese and power builds only look that way cause you run garbage


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

All 3, I love all parts of it, otherwise it wouldn't be a worthwhile hobby xD


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

ChugginDatHaterade said:


> Remember, there are only good armies and bad armies. Cheese and power builds only look that way cause you run garbage


 You run Lash Chaos, LeafBlower, wolves. You're the stereotype 40k player who I hate, and who outweigh all the positive aspects of the game. (Thus ruining it)

I can win with random lists, when my entire gaming community is composed of powergaming retards, who think they're superior; when they just C+P.

You would be called pathetic if you took pride in copying an A grade essay, it works the same way with copying GT lists.

I'm not complaining that I lose, that's one thing you and KD seem to have missed. I'm complaining that all powergamers are smug little shits who make stupid fucking comments that are on a complete tangent to relevance.

No go away, do your research and realise that no-one likes power gamers, before you think you have any kind of foothold in a 40k community.



ChugginDatHaterade said:


> 1-they reach combat intact, world eaters win
> 2-they dont reach combat intact, world eaters lose.


 Saying retarded stuff like this doesn't help you're case either, just a heads up bro.

_______________
I'm not aiming this at you either Katie Drake, before you get the wrong impression.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

ROT said:


> I'm inclined to believe your inkling is derived from a bad opinion of me anyway.


Not at all. I've just seen a _lot_ of people get upset when their "fun army" (i.e. a poorly built list with no focus) gets pounded by a superior one.



> But for the record; people using Power-builds vs random fun lists, then bragging about it, isn't me being a sore-loser.


No, it's not being a sore loser. I do have to wonder why you continue to play against people that run power builds if you're consistently having little to no fun, though. I mean, after say, two games against the same person in which you don't have any fun, wouldn't it make sense to avoid repeating the experience?



> But if you think it is; good. Infact, I'm glad you do.
> 
> High-Five.


So much hate.


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

Katie Drake said:


> Not at all. I've just seen a _lot_ of people get upset when their "fun army" (i.e. a poorly built list with no focus) gets pounded by a superior one.


 Again, you're missing the point. Being beaten isn't the problem. It's when they make fucking tallies of wins, and gloat about it. Running over to their equally dickish chumps, saying how they table'd me. 



Katie Drake said:


> No, it's not being a sore loser. I do have to wonder why you continue to play against people that run power builds if you're consistently having little to no fun, though. I mean, after say, two games against the same person in which you don't have any fun, wouldn't it make sense to avoid repeating the experience?


 Who else am I supposed to play.



Katie Drake said:


> So much hate.


 Meh, I was acting under suspicion that you had a bad opinion of me, but for the record; I don't have a bad opinion of you.


----------



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

Man... I haven't been on this board in about 6-8 months and the bitching has increased!!! On heresy!!! I didn't think that was possible :shok:..... :biggrin:

Geeze.... Building fluff lists is fun.

Winning with your fluff list is more Fun.

40k is all in all a very large wierd more complicated version of chess, some people think doing using Tactic A, is better then Tactics B,C, and D

Then someone comes along with Tactic E, using the build of Tactic C and wipes the floor.

oh.... you thought my basilisks were outdated and obsolete? yes, face my IG artillery/infantry army with Armoured plasma cannon sentinels guarding potential drop zones with your smug little space wolves army while I march 150 guardsmen down your thoat.

WIN:so_happy:


ok... anyways.... I like the Fluff, followed by painting and converting, not to say when I do play a game I do badly, I come out at a 33% win rate, not too bad considering I maybe get 1 game a month, and against those tourny kinds. they just don't see my IG army thats built like its still 3rd edition. They see IG they think Leaf Blower, or mech. I show them mech means nothing with enough ordinance and Autocannons..... yes, march across my field of death and taste the blunt end of my lasrifle after your squad has been shelled for the last 2 turns..... :laugh:


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Just to make this clear right off the bat, I'm not trying to pick on you by responding to you specifically. You're just one of the more eloquent posters here and it's nice to have discourse with someone so intelligent, even if we disagree.



ROT said:


> You run Lash Chaos and LeafBlower wolves. You're the stereotype 40k player who I hate, and who outweigh all the positive aspects of the game. (Thus ruining it)


You might've noticed that CDH has made one or more tongue-in-cheek posts in this and other topics proclaiming that he lives on other player's misery. It's entirely possible that to keep up the image of being some hyper-competitive jerk he lists the most infamous lists he can think of as his armies of choice.

As for ruining 40K... that's just wrong.



> You would be called pathetic if you took pride in copying an A grade essay, it works the same way with copying GT lists.


There's nothing wrong with taking an established framework and running with it. It's no different than seeing a painting technique you like and using it yourself on your own models.



> I'm not complaining that I lose, that's one thing you and KD seem to have missed. I'm complaining that all powergamers are smug little shits who make stupid fucking comments that are on a complete tangent to relevance.


Labeling an entire group of people a certain way isn't a great thing to do. It's like racism, but it's gaming philosophy-ism.

The power gamers, competitive players or whatever you want to call them's at your store might be smug little shits, but not everyone who plays to win is like that. KingofCheese made a thread fairly recently describing the different between competitive players and WAAC gamers - I politely suggest you take a look at this post so you become cognizant of the differences. It sounds like the people you're running in to are WAAC types. 



ROT said:


> Again, you're missing the point. Being beaten isn't the problem. It's when they make fucking tallies of wins, and gloat about it. Running over to their equally dickish chumps, saying how they table'd me.
> 
> 
> 
> Who else am I supposed to play.


Operating under the assumption that the only players in your area are WAAC gamers... if I were you, I'd either stop playing altogether or do it right back. Reasoning for this is a sort of "if you can't beat 'em, join 'em" line of thinking.

A similar situation that I had described to me recently was when a friend told me that when he went to a certain night club he caught a lot of flak from certain people for wearing a certain colour shirt. Originally he just wrote it off as people being dicks and went about his business. The next time he went back he got the same trouble. He was then presented with a choice - should he wear a different colour shirt, despite the fact that he'd spent good money on it, or should he stop going altogether? I'm sure you can guess which he chose.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> Just to make this clear right off the bat, I'm not trying to pick on you by responding to you specifically. You're just one of the more eloquent posters here and it's nice to have discourse with someone so intelligent, even if we disagree.


I'm going to claim abuse and lies! Heresy even! I'm great to debate with, especially with intelligent people, I have to go through the trouble of mixing more terrible words to refer to them by.


Katie Drake said:


> You might've noticed that CDH has made one or more tongue-in-cheek posts in this and other topics proclaiming that he lives on other player's misery. It's entirely possible that to keep up the image of being some hyper-competitive jerk he lists the most infamous lists he can think of as his armies of choice.


The trolling is strong in this one. Cause much butthurt he shall.


Katie Drake said:


> As for ruining 40K... that's just wrong.


It ruins itself!


Katie Drake said:


> There's nothing wrong with taking an established framework and running with it. It's no different than seeing a painting technique you like and using it yourself on your own models.


HAHAHAHAHAH
Shit ****** u crazy.
Their is a big big difference between taking a framework(Usage of plague marines, zerks, princes, blits) and using the carbon copy shitlist everyone runs.
That shitlist will win, but it will make you 'that guy'. That fucking neckbearded smegma-devouring fuckface that logged into Dakkadakka one day and never logged out irl. The one that everyone's like "Yeah I'd rather eat glass with my anus then play him."
That's you. That person is you WAAC guy.


Katie Drake said:


> Labeling an entire group of people a certain way isn't a great thing to do. It's like racism, but it's gaming philosophy-ism.


Kinda self-defeating broadness here:
"I like spitting acid in my friends eyes while we game. It makes it more challenging for them."<----gaming philosophy that should be moderated.
And while racism is generally frowned upon, intellectual remarks that provide humorous and enlightening insight is appreciated in most circles, ie:
"Hide money in books! Books are like kryptonite to *******!"


Katie Drake said:


> The power gamers, competitive players or whatever you want to call them's at your store might be smug little shits, but not everyone who plays to win is like that. KingofCheese made a thread fairly recently describing the different between competitive players and WAAC gamers - I politely suggest you take a look at this post so you become cognizant of the differences. It sounds like the people you're running in to are WAAC types.


WAAC types are a lot of fun to play, but that's because I troll the fuck out of them from the time the walk through the door to the fifteenth time I make them explain the fundamental rules of shooting.
I've begun to notice that if the game never gets past turn two for a WAAC player they get very disgruntled. Albeit the rules on stalling and time-usage are not described in the rule book, especially for friendly games. Herpderp.
It helps that almost all the WAAC players I see are fat friendless *******(Triple Fs).


Katie Drake said:


> Operating under the assumption that the only players in your area are WAAC gamers... if I were you, I'd either stop playing altogether or do it right back. Reasoning for this is a sort of "if you can't beat 'em, join 'em" line of thinking.


Do it right back? It costs a shit ton of money to play leafblower ig(Best list in fifth) the easiest way is to demand playing a 2500 game. Doesn't matter what they play.
Your armylist:
Chaos lord of who gives a flying fuck
powertoy
some melta bombs
2x chaos spess mehreens in whatever numbers
UNRIMITED LESSER DAEMONS
Let them have the first turn
Read his list, ask what everything does, say shit like "Oh I heard this was garbage" "What the fuck is this? durr de duurrrrr choice." throw the list back at the opponent.
Let them set up the painstakingly purchased no-brains ig army of badly written codexia. Make sure to ask them to label what's inside every rapewagon(Chimera).
Once they're done, setup the chaos marines and lord.

Then say something like
"Oh fuck I gotta go (generic excuse), I guess it's a draw."
Pick up everything and go to leave. Not in any rushed fashion, talk to anybody and everybody. Let him know this was intentional.
Repeat.

If you play competitively? Cry. Warhammer 40k is a joke at the high tournament level. Just fields of ig fuckfaces.


Katie Drake said:


> A similar situation that I had described to me recently was when a friend told me that when he went to a certain night club he caught a lot of flak from certain people for wearing a certain colour shirt. Originally he just wrote it off as people being dicks and went about his business. The next time he went back he got the same trouble. He was then presented with a choice - should he wear a different colour shirt, despite the fact that he'd spent good money on it, or should he stop going altogether? I'm sure you can guess which he chose.


He should stop being a ******. If some punk ass ****** want to comment on my apparel I'll tell them I had my slave labor pick it out with the instructions "Something that looks better then what I'll see those poor-asses at the club wearing."
Or if they're white sonofafucks? "Cry some more you cock-munching genescum."
Seriously, just verbally be more aggressive then they are. Ratchet up the intensity five notches if they keep staring. If people think you're more psychotic then they are, they step off really fucking fast.

If you're talking about playing leafblower ig? You really should just auction off the army asap as you're the least fun person to play since flying fucking circus.


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

I did read it, KD: The type of player I'm talking about are definitely WAAC players, I misused the term 'competitive player', apologies to anyone I offended.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

What the hell IS leafblower IG anyway?
Just lots of troops with First Rank?


----------



## ChugginDatHaterade (Nov 15, 2010)

LordWaffles said:


> words


Sure sounds like somebody is butthurt over losing a few times to ig. FYI, the best lists are not ig, they are wolves, blood angels, and tau. IG is largely a gimmick build, just like foot orks were. Another year and the dreaded leafblower will be obsolete. 

In all honesty, I am confused as the point of the intellectual abortion that was your post. Can you explain any of the points you were trying to make? In a fashion that would be acceptable to a civilized person.



KatieDrizzake said:


> You might've noticed that CDH has made one or more tongue-in-cheek posts in this and other topics proclaiming that he lives on other player's misery. It's entirely possible that to keep up the image of being some hyper-competitive jerk he lists the most infamous lists he can think of as his armies of choice.


The armies I play in real life are as follows
Jumper blood angels
Foot gunline space wolves 
a mixed force type tyranid army
and mech eldar
Sure is 5th edition WAAC with my armies. I just put that up cause I knew it would draw a response from some muppet about waac cheese and everything else people like to complain about it.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Winterous said:


> *clears throat*
> The first three posts in this thread say fluff.
> Yet only one person has voted for fluff :laugh:


Actually, I said all three. You should read gooder. 



ChugginDatHaterade said:


> You run world eaters. I could make the argument that I hate playing people who run 'random fun lists' because those lists are generally geared to do one thing. And they make the game boring. How does a game against world eaters go.
> 1-they reach combat intact, world eaters win
> 2-they dont reach combat intact, world eaters lose.
> 
> Remember, there are only good armies and bad armies. Cheese and power builds only look that way cause you run garbage


How is playing a fun list boring? You`re forgetting the most important rule, a rule which cannot be followed if everyone plays waac. 

I pity you, if victory is your only goal. I pity you deeply. May someone open your eyes one day soon, you poor misguided fool. :no:



Winterous said:


> What the hell IS leafblower IG anyway?
> Just lots of troops with First Rank?


Templates galore, basically. Rapes most armies, and about as much fun to play against. 

Everyone in my circle has discussed this, we are not waac players, only half of us take a competitive list, and even those do not play purely for win.

Newcomer waac players either learn to change their ways, or do not stay long in this area.


----------



## ChugginDatHaterade (Nov 15, 2010)

Serpion5 said:


> Actually, I said all three. You should read gooder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was trying to make a point about how the 'fun' of a list is relative.

Keep showing those competitive players who is boss, make sure that everyone plays your way of fun or doesnt play at all!:so_happy:


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

ChugginDatHaterade said:


> I was trying to make a point about how the 'fun' of a list is relative.


Fair enough then. No more pity for you! 



ChugginDatHaterade said:


> Keep showing those competitive players who is boss, make sure that everyone plays your way of fun or doesnt play at all!:so_happy:


Competitive is fine, waac is not. 

waac players, Get off my Lawn! :threaten:


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

Fluff followed closely by converting


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

ChugginDatHaterade said:


> Sure sounds like somebody is butthurt over losing a few times to ig. FYI, the best lists are not ig, they are wolves, blood angels, and tau. IG is largely a gimmick build, just like foot orks were. Another year and the dreaded leafblower will be obsolete.
> 
> In all honesty, I am confused as the point of the intellectual abortion that was your post. Can you explain any of the points you were trying to make? In a fashion that would be acceptable to a civilized person.


Oh, you fancy yourself a psuedo-intellectual? Lovely, I'll respond in kind.
Hahahahah tau? you best be joking, dat shit is terrible.
You seem to be not very good at this game. I'll explain:
Leafblower ig is good because it everything it uses takes full advantage of the abundant good rules attributed to mech lists, template weapons, and scoring units.
Everything they take for scoring units is cheaper, more effective, and even if it fails the army can win without it. Having ten vets versus five wolves with a flamer is a joke. Wolves can't do dick all against the sheer amount of firepower that a solid ig list can put out.
Leafblower will not be obsolete til we get a dex that can do the same thing it's doing cheaper, or we get a new edition.
Was that simple enough to follow? I can dumb it down even more:
IG good. IG good because they do exactly what lazorwolf or bloodrazor spam does but they cost less, do more, and stay on the table longer:
10 vets>5 marines
3 melta>1 flamer
av12>av11


ChugginDatHaterade said:


> The armies I play in real life are as follows
> Jumper blood angels
> Foot gunline space wolves
> a mixed force type tyranid army
> ...


These are all terrible armies. Why would people complain about bad things that are easily beaten? Hell you might have well have said "I spam chaos spawn and bikers with the mark of khorne EVERY LIST." Fuck that sure is WAAC bro.
I do not sincerely believe you even play this game, what kind of mouth-breathing fucktard says tau are top tier?


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

LordWaffles said:


> Hahahahah tau? you best be joking, dat shit is terrible.


Only if you suck.




> Leafblower ig is good


You trollin', bro? The Leafblower was never good. Please tell me you already know this. -_-

As for the rest... ugh.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> Only if you suck.


Have you seen that codex? Everything besides broadsides are bad mkay? Come on you know better.



Katie Drake said:


> You trollin', bro? The Leafblower was never good. Please tell me you already know this. -_-
> 
> As for the rest... ugh.


Sixty percent of the time it works everytime. Perhaps I should have mentioned mechig instead of leafblower. Leafblowers term has been perverted since it started. Fucking chaos.


----------



## ChugginDatHaterade (Nov 15, 2010)

You ever played against a good tau build ran by someone with at least 4 functioning brain cells. Tau are the definition of point click.


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

For me, it's a combination between Converting/Painting and Fluff, but most the first one. I like making things exactly like i want it. The game doesn't easily allow me to!


----------



## Stuntiegirl (Sep 30, 2010)

I would have to say the fluff, even though I am not a very fluent reader, the fluff is pretty much what brought me into the game, I have never built any yet myself so I can't say building or painting but it does look very cool how you can like make it your own  Converting seems pretty epic aswell!


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

LordWaffles said:


> Have you seen that codex? Everything besides broadsides are bad mkay? Come on you know better.


I own all the books currently used for 5th edition 40K and a whole bunch that are since outdated. I do have the Tau Codex and am well-versed with what's inside. There are plenty of good units other than Broadsides. Kroot, Crisis Suits and Hammerheads are the main ones that come to mind.

I'm not saying that the Tau have a perfect Codex. In fact, most of the Codex is bad. It just so happens that Tau work really well when built a certain way. Their few good units work incredibly well together. Also, that disruption pod upgrade is awesome.



> Sixty percent of the time it works everytime. Perhaps I should have mentioned mechig instead of leafblower. Leafblowers term has been perverted since it started. Fucking chaos.


Mech IG is good, no doubt. But I don't think it's the be-all end-all of the competitive 40K scene. Guard is a strong army, there's no doubt of this, but the other 5th edition Codecies can and do compete.


----------



## Raptor_00 (Mar 17, 2008)

LordWaffles said:


> He should stop being a ******. If some punk ass ****** want to comment on my apparel I'll tell them I had my slave labor pick it out with the instructions "Something that looks better then what I'll see those poor-asses at the club wearing."
> Or if they're white sonofafucks? "Cry some more you cock-munching genescum."
> Seriously, just verbally be more aggressive then they are. Ratchet up the intensity five notches if they keep staring. If people think you're more psychotic then they are, they step off really fucking fast.


Just gonna say, shootings in clubs in my area have been stated for less then the comments above...it's a good way to get you shot because either the person you are yelling at has a gun, his boys have a gun, or everyone has a gun. It's the freaking wild west out here...which is why I always carry my gun...


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

Combination, 60% fluff...


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

Muff definitely forms the basis for army collecting & gaming. W/o the muff, 40K will just be a really confusing board game. Somewhere along this thread the discussion drifted back to one I've seen quite a number of times, regarding casual fun lists versus GT type, powered lists. I'm not sure if there's a right or wrong here, but I tend to go for really balanced lists that matches the character of the army I'm using. At the end of the day, if someone really enjoys the muff, they will tend to build characterful lists.

Like I've said, it's all about the muff....... oh shit... I meant fluff.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

ChugginDatHaterade said:


> You ever played against a good tau build ran by someone with at least 4 functioning brain cells. Tau are the definition of point click.


Last time I checked trash was always trash, whether the person taking it out was tactically sound or not.
Good for you! Three whole point and click s10 shots.


Katie Drake said:


> I own all the books currently used for 5th edition 40K and a whole bunch that are since outdated. I do have the Tau Codex and am well-versed with what's inside. There are plenty of good units other than Broadsides. Kroot, Crisis Suits and Hammerheads are the main ones that come to mind.


Well shit Kroot would be fantastic if they weren't so fucking awful. Crisis suits are alright, and hammerheads can be alright. But you still have the problem of winning a game. None of your infantry can sit on points, and killpoints is a joke. The tau army is fantastic at pulling draws, no doubt.


Katie Drake said:


> I'm not saying that the Tau have a perfect Codex. In fact, most of the Codex is bad. It just so happens that Tau work really well when built a certain way. Their few good units work incredibly well together. Also, that disruption pod upgrade is awesome.


You have now described an argument so vague that it can be applied to any other codex with two words changed.


Katie Drake said:


> I'm not saying that the marines have a perfect Codex. In fact, most of the Codex is bad. It just so happens that marines work really well when built a certain way. Their few good units work incredibly well together. Also, that melta gun upgrade is awesome.





Raptor_00 said:


> Just gonna say, shootings in clubs in my area have been stated for less then the comments above...it's a good way to get you shot because either the person you are yelling at has a gun, his boys have a gun, or everyone has a gun. It's the freaking wild west out here...which is why I always carry my gun...


Hurpdedurp stop living in the ghetto.


----------



## Cambrius (Nov 4, 2010)

All three aspects. The game gives me and my circle of nerds something competitive to do without having to involve the bloody Xbox.

We also pressure each other to paint our armies, and do our best to one-up each other. This starts with staking claims on factions and we strive to do something a bit off the beaten path. Also, I have a love affair with miniature terrain, so there's that too.

And then the fluff. Two years ago, I knew next to nothing about the Warhammer 40k universe. My friends are mainly concerned with game mechanics but I have thoroughly enjoyed learning the game from the perspective of the characters and their stories.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

The models and painting/conversions.

I've become less fond of the rules as time has passed. This is not the game I started playing.


----------



## Champion Alaric (Feb 17, 2011)

awww. i dont have a gun i can carry..can i borrow yours? anyways enuff keyboard gangstas..

I love the hobby as a whole and enjoy making MY army MY way..which seems to be the norm. But I have noticed Im one of the few who isnt hugely interested in the fluff. Dont get me wrong I enjoy the fluff, especially the ultramarine omnibus where one grey knight beats down 2 ultramarines lol. Good post original poster its too bad it got a bit derailed.


----------



## Uber Ork (Aug 23, 2010)

It started out for me as just the game, then progressed into fluff so as the two now are about roughly equal. 

Painting and converting are a bit of a chore, but when it's all said and done it's makes the table top aspect so much better!


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Nothing is quite as curious as seeing people older than me get all serious over plastic army men. 

40k appeals to me because I'm a fucking dork with too much free time on my hands and I like creating things. It's that simple. So yeah, I'd say painting/conversions. Mostly conversions.


----------



## Epidemius (Nov 15, 2010)

This really is an amazing game. It's fun to play, the fluff is awesome, and painting and converting provides endless enjoyment.
one of the best games ever in my opinion.


----------

